# Hip Dysplasia in 10 week old?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

No way of being able to tell at this point. Even xrays probably would not help.

He looks like a normal puppy from your video (very cute).


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

At your puppy's age the joints are not fully formed yet- so 
it would not be possible to be dysplastic in the fullest sense. Don't let him race stairs or do jumping off high things, swimming and playing are all good...


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

Did you get him from a reputable breeder with parents and family members with OFA cleared hips? 

When you go to the vet, show him/her the video. If there is anything wrong they will let you know.


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

My puppy runs the same way. WAY to early to tell of its HD.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

At this age the puppies joints are still forming so there is any way to tell if its dysplastic or not. If you're concerned you can do a preliminary hip exam about a year from now.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Defiantly talk to your vet. I guess there are some things they can do if they are under 6 months ish if they can detect early problems. I don't know what the minimum age is for detecting problems. When we had Teddy X-rays done at 11mo it didn't take an expert to see that there were issues. But even then they said there was no way to tell just how bad it would end up or if it would improve as the growth plates finished growing. 
At the same time most puppies are a little wiggly and not all that gracefull as they are growing.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

I also agree that it's too early to know. The best thing you can do is to keep your puppy at a healthy weight and watch the activity level as others have suggested. I adopted a lab mix from a rescue. They found her on the streets and her back legs seemed to be badly undeveloped. Here's a link to a video of her https://www.facebook.com/K3CHF/videos/951131168303759/. She's the smaller, red puppy. I hope the link works. If not, then I just wanted to say that her legs ended up just fine, she's healthy as can be and she's running around like a maniac now. So, just take good care of them, get good insurance, and love them lots.


----------

